# I started the process!



## jyreene (May 1, 2013)

So my last and final pen turner graced us with his presence this morning. Victor Odin Nicolet 7 lbs 14 oz and 20.5" long. Mom and baby are doing well. 

I know this is not technically the right forum but I did help "make" him!


----------



## mredburn (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations Ty, a very good looking boy.


----------



## Monty (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations. Now it's cigar pens all around. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Super Dave (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations, he's beautiful. He will be turning in no time.   

Dave


----------



## ElMostro (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations!  Beautiful kid.


----------



## markgum (May 1, 2013)

congrats


----------



## jyreene (May 1, 2013)

Super Dave said:


> Congratulations, he's beautiful. He will be turning in no time.
> 
> Dave



I'm sure he will but he'll have to fight off his two older brothers!


----------



## PWL (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations

Paul


----------



## CharlesJohnson (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations.  And I know a real joy to all who get to know Him.


----------



## lyonsacc (May 1, 2013)

Cute Kid!


----------



## Jim15 (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations to you and your wife.


----------



## dwarmbrodt (May 1, 2013)

Ah, children, the gift that keeps on giving. Congrats!
This may sound corny to some, but 30 years ago my first boy had a cradle made from very nice maple. If I knew back then, I would have "harvested" a piece and made him a pen for some special occasion as an adult. Just my weird way of looking at things... Congrats again!

Doug


----------



## Janster (May 1, 2013)

Congrats. Before you know it you'll be a Grampa!  Cherish their childhood.........Jan


----------



## triw51 (May 1, 2013)

Good job Dad


----------



## edicehouse (May 1, 2013)

I hope you don't use a CA finish!


----------



## glenspens (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations ......TY


----------



## jyreene (May 1, 2013)

dwarmbrodt said:


> Ah, children, the gift that keeps on giving. Congrats!
> This may sound corny to some, but 30 years ago my first boy had a cradle made from very nice maple. If I knew back then, I would have "harvested" a piece and made him a pen for some special occasion as an adult. Just my weird way of looking at things... Congrats again!
> 
> Doug



I completely understand. First woodworking project ever was a rocking horse for my oldest. Now I have to compete the one for the middle and start one for the youngest. Lots of hours ahead but it's what got me into this even more!


----------



## jsolie (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 1, 2013)

Congrats nice job on the fit and finish. Very cute.


----------



## Russknan (May 1, 2013)

Apparently, a group effort. You two do nice work! Congrats. Russ


----------



## broitblat (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations!

  -Barry


----------



## Marc (May 2, 2013)

*From Papa Marc*

Wow is that boy ever handsome, just like his granddad, Papa Marc.

Well done Ty and Mother Amanda.  Wish you weren't so far away, I need to see that boy, his two older brothers and Mom and Dad.

Love you son.


----------



## nava1uni (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations on your newest arrival.


----------



## BW Design Works (May 2, 2013)

Very nice, Congrats!


----------



## PenPal (May 2, 2013)

Ty,

I allowed myself a wry smile remembering my motherinlaw after the birth of our first babe did I get a lecture about her firstborn why we should have waited several years for our first then many years 5 kids later eight years from the 5th my wife said I want another child so I said go hit your head on a brick wall and she did and our 6th is now 43 the eldest 57.

Life has been kind to us we now number 65 of us quite interesting at times.

Beautiful baby enjoy them all treasure your wife, kind regards Peter.


----------



## tim self (May 2, 2013)

Congrats jarhead. Be also thankful for a wife who deals with our daily life and quirks of the job.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (May 2, 2013)

cute kid.... u the man.


----------



## raar25 (May 2, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## jyreene (May 2, 2013)

Thanks all. Mom and baby are doing great! Three future jarheads and pen turners in this family of mine. 

Papa Marc - you do need to visit. Henry is missing his grandpa walks!


----------



## keithbyrd (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Marine Wife (May 2, 2013)

jyreene said:


> Thanks all. Mom and baby are doing great! Three future jarheads and pen turners in this family of mine.
> 
> Papa Marc - you do need to visit. Henry is missing his grandpa walks!



I agree, come out here!

Thanks for the congrats everyone! We are blessed!


----------



## Marc (May 4, 2013)

*Working on it*

I am working on it.  Must arrange things here at work.

Taught a great pen turning class last night, good students are now addicts.

See you guys as soon as I can.


----------



## Haynie (May 4, 2013)

Congratulations.  The single best feeling in the world is holding a baby for the first time.


----------



## LandfillLumber (May 4, 2013)

Congrats Sir and great name(Victor),lol.Again congrats,Victor


----------

